# BSDCan 2012 Presentations



## wblock@ (May 24, 2012)

Some of us were lucky enough to attend BSDCan a couple of weeks ago.  Those who missed it now have a second chance to experience an important part of it.  FOSSLC recorded the presentations and has them on Youtube at 

http://www.youtube.com/user/osbootcamp
Look for the BSDCan 2012 playlist.

The FOSSLC group directly recorded the projector VGA output with their own GPL3 software and used wireless mics for the audio, so, unlike many of the talks on Youtube, these are of very good quality.  FOSSLC has recorded many open source talks, and have more information on the talks and their project on their web site.

One particular standout was Baptiste Daroussin's talk on pkgng called "Modernising FreeBSD package management".  If you use packages, even indirectly through ports, you should watch it.

There were up to four presentations going simultaneously, so this is a chance for all of us to see the ones we missed.


A partial list of people and organizations to thank:
BSDCan and Dan Langille
The FreeBSD Foundation and Deb Goodkin, sponsors of the Developer Summit, BSDCan, and my trip this year
FOSSLC and Andrew Ross
Glen Barber and Benedict Reuschling, my FreeBSD mentors, who encouraged me to create the presentation that was the reason I attended.  (It's the "Automated Documentation Proofreading" talk.)


----------

